# Tabelle in Tabelle



## Fanguro (18. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes problem:
ich habe eine grosse tabelle (1ne zelle, 1ne zeile), in dieser tabelle befindet sich zb noch eine tabelle (1ne zelle, 1ne zeile) die kleiner ist als die große tabelle aussen rum.

Jetzt ist es ja so das er die kleinere tabelle automatisch in die mitte der größeren sitzt. Kann ich nicht irgendwie einstellen das die kleinere Tabelle automatisch ganz oben von der großen tabelle steht und dort irgendwie fixiert wird?

Bis jetzt musste ich halt immer nach der kleinen tabelle leer-Absätze machen damit die kleine tabelle weiter nach oben geschoben wird, bis sie dann letztendlich ganz oben am rand der äusseren tabelle ist.

Habt ihr einen tip?


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. September 2004)

Das gehört glaube ich eher in das HTML Forum.

Zum Thema Tabellenausrichtung am besten mal hier schauen.
Selfhtml - Tabellen


----------



## Fanguro (18. September 2004)

joa, danke hab dort schon auf der homepage gesucht, aber nix gefunden, thx, genau das war es....


----------

